# How to do VBA -> LDAP -> OIM -> Oracle?



## jasmith4 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have several VBA applications that interface with Oracle databases. Up to now we've been using ODBC, DAO (via the DAO360.dll library) and ADO (MSADOnn.tlb) to get to them using a connection string that names the Oracle database server, the userID and the password. The oracle clients and databases are fine, and everything works.

But now we're told we have to use LDAP for better security, which means users have to log in with their company intranet IDs to get to the Oracle databases via Oracle Identity Management (OIM), something that the DBAs will set up at some point. And we developers have to scrap all the ODBC/DAO/ADO code and use LDAP/OIM code. Therefore:

1. What object/type library do I need to reference, in place of DAO360.dll or MSADOnn.tlb, to use LDAP and OIM?
2. Is there any reference out there to that library?
3. Does anyone have any sample code?

Thanks!

_Cross-posted_: 
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-...applications-ldap-oim-oracle.html#post3265768
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/micros...isual-basic-applications-ldpa-oim-oracle.html


----------

